# Attention East Coast and Eastern US



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I got an email from Northcentral Maltese today, and they said that besides money (insert shameless plea here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=19847&hl=) they also are in desperate need of foster homes in the east.

So, if anyone has the desire, or knows someone who would, please contact Mary Palmer:

[email protected] 



Thanks.

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Along with alerting Mary, I would also fill out the Foster Application and send it in. Most dogs sent to rescue are emergency situations and need to be homed asap. This way the paperwork is done and the little one will immediately have a foster to go to.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Along with alerting Mary, I would also fill out the Foster Application and send it in. Most dogs sent to rescue are emergency situations and need to be homed asap. This way the paperwork is done and the little one will immediately have a foster to go to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The foster application is here: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/FosterApplication.html



Most everyone here already has at least 1 Maltese and I just wanted to make the comment to everyone that that I believe having a rescue in your home is good, socialization wise, for your Maltese. We did not do as good of a job with the socialization of Rocky and Max as we should have. However, adjusting to an extra dog in the house has been no problem either time we have done it. Max seems to have more confidence now than he has ever had.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=323325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, if done properly, and the application is filled out honestly, ie: which type of Maltese you, and your family, can handle. For instance, if a little foster has a few "issues' is the applicant able to seperate and help with the socialization of the foster. 

My little ones don't know any other way of life. They are so cool with the new ones. Joplin takes her stand, Henry gets a little pissy at first, Frankie is curious, Daisy could give a rip, and Billy thinks he has a new toy ~ LOL

It has helped my kids, as well as the fosters. It's amazing, usually after a week, newbies are accepted, as well as accept, our pack. Even after major surgeries, the house seems calmer. They seem to know to "chill" out.

Adopting, and having fosters, each with a different personality, has taught us all so much. We've learned how to get along. I tell ya, I'm waiting for the one who stumps me









Good for Max. He, and Rocky, are the BEST


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=323389
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - I'm roflmao right now - Billy thinks he has a new toy


----------

